
Show HN: TrueCaptcha -Using Deep learning to solve text captchas - prudhvirajs
https://apitruecaptcha.org
======
cookie_monsta
Those text captcha images make me kind of nostalgic. I spend most of my time
clicking on crosswalks and traffic lights these days. Even if text captchas
were prevalent, what is the good that this service would be providing?

~~~
prudhvirajs
Anti-captcha.com and 2captcha.com are few examples of existing services that
provide human based captcha solutions. We were just experimenting with image
recognization and deep learning which led to this idea. This became a good
learning experience :)

So-many websites ( ex: indian tax filing systems ) still implement captcha in
submitting. This is a bottle neck to bulk submit results to such websites.

Please give it a try, by using the demo page. It FREE to use right now.

------
gitgud
Is there a use case for this that doesn't violate the terms and conditions of
the _victim_ website?... I can't think of any

